# My workout is tougher than yours.



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Let the bragging begin!

Here's what I did tonight.
Warmup on bike
5x5 min intervals 2 min recovery
5 min easy spinning
9 Tabatas (to the jamming tunes of Miss Etta James)
1x 5 minutes standing top gear @ 60 cadence (James Brown)
5x5 min again
3:25 easy
4x2 minutes seeing spots
4:15 easy
4:30 big gear progression to standing sprint
spin recovery
1x5 minute
spin 4:30 cool down, stretch, then

75 hindu squats
25 narrow pushups
100 bicycle kicks on the upright elbow rest thing they have at the gym
20 spinal balance - opposite arm/leg supermans
40 reverse lunges each leg w/kickup
8 power T-stands each side
50 mountain climbers 
static body pike 30s
50 lateral lunges 
100 standing crossovers alternate kickups
30s standing crow pose knees outside elbows, toes together (ok I never have once done this one right but I always try it really hard)
20 twisting crunches torso up
20 basic reaching crunches arms extended
20 alt leg single leg pikes 
20 explosive squat + shoulder presses w/dumbbells
25 core rollouts hands/elbow on ball to knees (these are killers)
50 alt chest presses shoulders on ball w dumbbells 
25 dumbbell bent over row + deadlift combo 
45 progressive ball crunches - 15 bodyweight, 15 dumbbell on chest, 15 dumbbell arms ext.
20 alt shoulder press on ball - opposite leg in air 
40 twisitng upright rows - dumbell from knee to behind shoulder
20 preacher curls knees on ground stomach on ball core tight
12 core pushups narrow hands on ball
15 hamstring curls heels on ball 
15 pike leg extensions toes on ball 
15 basic crunches
15 basic leg raises
20 leg raise crossovers - full lateral extension to stretch
12 cross toe touches - both legs raised alt hand rais up to touch cross toe.
12 power bridges - butt raises on back on ball
12 power bridges w/alt leg ext 
14 slow ext leg crunchups - reach up sky, explode up, slowly go down
v-pike on butt, alt legs straight
standard elbow pikes 30s
side elbow pikes 30s
another standard elbow pike 3 minutes

and now I'm feeling pretty done.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

.....


----------



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

i went hard with 20 high school wrestlers for about 2 hours. sweating buckets.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

mrcookie said:


> i went hard with 20 high school wrestlers for about 2 hours. sweating buckets.


props! beats mine. I saw a couple of the local HS football players doing stuff I can't even set up for.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

mrcookie said:


> i went hard with 20 high school wrestlers for about 2 hours. sweating buckets.


ummmmmmmm. something about that sounds really wrong.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

spade2you said:


> ummmmmmmm. something about that sounds really wrong.


this is not the lounge.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Let the bragging begin!
> 
> 100 *bicycle kicks* on the upright elbow rest thing they have at the gym


these?














<br><font size=1><a href="https://www.break.com/index/amazing-bicycle-kick-goal3.html" target="_blank">Amazing Bicycle Kick Goal</a> - Watch more <a href="https://www.break.com/" target="_blank">Funny Videos</a></font>https://www.break.com/


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Dam Creaky,
I made homemade pizza and drank several 420's.

Almost forgot, watched the State of the Union. Appears the Union is screwed.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

You did all this the night before you got sick? Hmmmm:idea:


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

are you kidding? your workout blows mine out of the water. Your off-the-bike work sounds like it'll totally get you prepped to be a Brittney Spears backup dancer if the bike thing doesn't work out.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Here was mine for this morning...

http://www.crossfitbellevue.com/2010/01/thursday-589.html

I'm a pansy though and could only manage Level 1. Still took me more than 20 minutes I think about 21:30. Can't remember exactly as I was a bit cross-eyed at the end. :smilewinkgrin:

Going for a ride now.


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

Yesterday I leaved office at 7.00pm ... arrived home did some stuff. By 8 I was dead sleep, woke up at 1.30am and slept again then woke up again at 5.30 today and sleep till 7.30am this morning...


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

*+1 for crossfit*

between crossfit

and cycling

I'm set

PS

taylor phinney does crossfit, which means I am cool on some level.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah I have some buddies doing Crossfit, it looks pretty tough.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

BuckeyeBiker said:


> You did all this the night before you got sick? Hmmmm:idea:


if you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## anhinga (Nov 19, 2004)

It was 70 degrees here in central Florida today. I went out and rode 45 miles at a 19-20 mph pace. All that other stuff sounds interesting but I'd rather just go out and ride. However, I'll be 68 years old in three weeks. A couple of deep squats and I'd be off my bike for a month.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> yeah I have some buddies doing Crossfit, it looks pretty tough.


I've done the gym thing and I get bored pretty easily. Crossfit, if done in a sane manner, is just more stimulating and interesting. I try to avoid the long running workouts right now and any workouts too upper body oriented. I've been meaning to do it 3 times a week but have been pretty consistent with 2 times a week. Feels pretty good!

We'll see how the cycling season goes. :smilewinkgrin:

Cheers!


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> ...75 hindu squats
> 25 narrow pushups
> 100 bicycle kicks on the upright elbow rest thing they have at the gym
> 20 spinal balance - opposite arm/leg supermans
> ...


How long did all that take?


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

Hmmmm...

Yours was probably tougher...unless you hate to run.

Yesterday 6 miles in the morning...
1 mile warm up
4 miles tempo
1 mile cool down
6 miles in the evening...relaxed pace

This morning
6 miles relaxed pace
this afternoon will be...
2000 yards swim.

Tomorrow--run in the SNOW!!!


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Let the bragging begin!
> 
> Here's what I did tonight.
> Warmup on bike
> ...


This seems like a great workout and I don't want to be critical (and you are clearly in much better shape than I am), but if you were doing those Tabatas correctly you wouldn't have had the energy to do the rest of the workout. Go & read the original research paper to see what I mean - it's all about the intensity level. When I finish a set of Tabata intervals I'm good for a cool down while trying not to puke out my spleen and that's it for an hour or so.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

I, on the other hand, don't mind being critical. (Though good point re. the Tabatas, dualpivot. You're absolutely right.)

What are you training for? Off season cross training is one thing, but this? You're working out everything -- which pretty much means training nothing. Unless, of course, the only point is to build up to a "toughest ever" workout next time.

Tougher-than-thou bragging rights get people hurt. It's not a healthy attitude for the individual athlete and it's not a healthy culture for the sport we love.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

dualpivot said:


> This seems like a great workout and I don't want to be critical (and you are clearly in much better shape than I am), but if you were doing those Tabatas correctly you wouldn't have had the energy to do the rest of the workout. Go & read the original research paper to see what I mean - it's all about the intensity level. When I finish a set of Tabata intervals I'm good for a cool down while trying not to puke out my spleen and that's it for an hour or so.


Yeah I know, and I was thinking that during the workout. At a different time of the season I'll be doing them the right way. In any case, after that the on-bike workout was pretty much done anyway, the remaining threshold work I had a really hard time hitting the targets.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

JohnStonebarger said:


> I, on the other hand, don't mind being critical. (Though good point re. the Tabatas, dualpivot. You're absolutely right.)
> 
> What are you training for? Off season cross training is one thing, but this? You're working out everything -- which pretty much means training nothing. Unless, of course, the only point is to build up to a "toughest ever" workout next time.
> 
> Tougher-than-thou bragging rights get people hurt. It's not a healthy attitude for the individual athlete and it's not a healthy culture for the sport we love.


it's off season cross training. a bit of boredom-busting on the indoor bike, lots of core work for general strength and conditioning. 

and in case you missed the little "wink" icon on the thread, the intent is tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> it's off season cross training. a bit of boredom-busting on the indoor bike, lots of core work for general strength and conditioning.
> 
> and in case you missed the little "wink" icon on the thread, the intent is tongue-in-cheek.


Sorry about that, Creaky -- I'm a little bit emoticon impaired.

Nonetheless, you do realize you're crazy, right? Or is it just cabin fever?


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Extremely high volume doesn't mean tough..

Here's what I did today: 

Morning:
80 minutes on rollers. Low intensity

Evening: 
Chins - 5 sets
Squats - One work set. 21 reps. 

Who's was tougher? Who knows. 

You certainly do an impressive amount of stuff. I bet I would benefit from doing workouts like yours sometimes.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I iz a pansy. 2 mile run on the treadmill. 2 sets of jump squats, 15 reps each. 2 sets of scissor squats, 15 reps each. 2 sets each of bench presses, lat pulls, shoulder shrugs, curls, and triceps extensions, 15-20 reps each. 10 min pilates abs. 3 more weeks of lifting, then I'm done wit dat sh*t. This is the end of about 15 weeks of lifting.....


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

let's see...
3 sets on about 10 weight machines, alternating upper and lower body...i change machines up just about every time i work out, but try to keep the same muscle groups working out.
depending on how pooped i am after that, about a half an hour on the bike trainer at a pretty fast pace; there's no computer on the old-school trainer i use, so i don't know what kind of power output and everything i'm doing. i do, however, know that i've impressed many a gym-goer with my intensity on the trainer ...i've had quite a few comments from people that are impressed.

tl/dr
yes, your workout is tougher than mine.


----------

